# نظام الرغوة على خزانات الوقود



## صخر 2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

يشرفني الإنضمام إلى هذا المنتدى الرائع ولكن محتاج إلى شرح مبسط عن نظام الإطفاء بالرغوة على خزانات الوقود ووظائف foam chamber الموجودة عند مداخل الرغوة على الخزان


----------



## صاحب الحوت (3 فبراير 2011)

اخي هنا سؤالك به تفرع 
هل تقصد تريد اجزاء الفوم شمبير او الابريشن بتاعها


----------



## صخر 2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

هلا أخوي الله يحييك أقصد من سؤالي وظيفة foam chamber بالضبط لماذا وضعت عند مداخل الرغوة في الخزانات


----------



## المحمد (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أعتقد من أن دور الـ chamber هو عملية توزيع الرغوة في الخزان.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (18 فبراير 2011)

ان شاء الله هذا الملف يكون مفيد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gyNbjn0k/___.html


----------



## gsassi (8 أكتوبر 2011)

very nice


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## khalil al disi (30 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------

